# solenoid problems



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've noticed,lately that there's been a lot of solenoid/starter problems posted.I decided to do some checking on the solenoids (new & replacement)offered for lawn/garden tractors. Most of them are so light-duty,that it's a wonder they work as long as they do!I've only had 2 solenoid failures, in the last 6 years,and they were my fault(cooked one by shorting it out,by mistake,& cracked the other when my air impact threw a socket). I've never been impressed by the cheap construction of the normal solenoid,so to be safe, I buy an automotive solenoid,and put spade-terminal adapters on the "I"&"S" terminals. I use an SW85,or F496 (p/n) from autozone,and larger battery cables,as well. They work better,and last longer,and supply better power to the starter. Try it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's great to know!


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

*Replaced solenoid*

I have an old "rat mower" that I bought new about 15 years ago. From Montgomery Wards for you old timers. I have replaced the solenoid with a starter switch that is made for the Farmall H and M, ect. Ordered it for less $11.00 (new). Used the same ga. wire that was used with the solenoid. There was room to mount the new switch under the dashboard. Wired directly from the battery to the new starter switch then from the new starter switch to the starter. The original starter/key switch still has to be "on" for the engine to start and can stop the engine by turning the key off. 

I have an IH 2400A diesel that I have installed this same type of switch because my ignition/starter key switch was not heavy enough to handle the solenoid current. I had to replace the ignition switch every year or so. This new starter switch operates the solenoid very well. This tractor uses a lever to control the starting and stopping so the ignition switch is not an issue here. 
Where is the spell check?
Just some ideas that might help--good luck.


----------



## wildeagles (Jun 24, 2011)

OK, here is my problem. I have a 2007 Simplicity Axion zero turn with a B/S 24hp ELS. At first, my starter (I thought) would not work. I replaced it, then it would not engage but just spin. In the mean time I must of drained the battery (original), then bought a new one. I then replaced the starter solinoid. It started, great I thought. A few days later I start it up to mow my yard, things are going great. I am just about done and it starts to sputter being low on gas. Before it dies I shut it down and fill it up. I go to start it up and its a no go. The starter just spins again. Did my solinoid go bad after 2 starts? Thanks for any help, Chris


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds more like a charging problem.Chris.Charge the battery up,and start it,then connect a volt meter to it . It should read 12.5- 14.5 volts,at high rpm. If it drops,and continues to drop below 12.5volts,it's not recharging.Check the wiring harness,for a fuse,and make sure it's not blown.


----------



## wildeagles (Jun 24, 2011)

jhngardner367 Thanks for your response. It turned out that the bolt to the neg cable was missing. I then took the battery out to put a new bolt on. I accidently put the battery in backwords and hooked up my cables wrong. Now that that was figured out, I go to pull the knob to engage my blades I get nothing. Did I fry my Switch having reversed it ? Thanks again!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No,those switches don't "know" -/+.It sounds more like you blew a fuse.Check the fuse,and see.


----------

